# /: write failed, filesystem is full



## marcdat (Aug 20, 2021)

Good morning everybody!

 I`m a FreeBSD user newbie and I am facing the following problem after trying to install the Nvidia Quadro FX4400 driver >
When trying to update the system and packages I get the following information >

```
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
Fetching meta.conf
Fetching packagesite.txz
Processing entries...
/: write failed, filesystem is full 
pkg: sqlite error while executing INSERT OR ROLLBACK INTO pkg_option (option_id, value, package_id) VALUES (( SELECT option_id FROM option WHERE option = ?1), ?2, ?3) in file update.c:210: database or disk is full 
pkg: sqlite error while executing ROLLBACK TO SAVEPOINT REPO in file pkgdb.c:1307: no such savepoint: REPO 
pkg: sqlite error while executing RELEASE SAVEPOINT REPO in file pkgdb.c:1307: no such savepoint: REPO 
Unable to update repository FreeBSD
Error updating repositories!

Command finished with errors!

nomad@NomadBSD ~ [64]> du -h /boot
4,0K    /boot/dtb/overlays
4,0K    /boot/dtb/rockchip
4,0K    /boot/dtb/allwinner
16K    /boot/dtb
4,0K    /boot/firmware
4,0K    /boot/zfs
128K    /boot/lua
59M    /boot/modules
132M    /boot/kernel   --------I'm not sure, but I think that's the problem. It should have about 50mb right?
16K    /boot/defaults
812K    /boot/kernel.old/kernel
816K    /boot/kernel.old
197M    /boot
nomad@NomadBSD ~>
```
I've already tried to free up space by removing the *.symbols in the Kernel's folders, I deleted the /tmp files but I stayed the same.

```
root@NomadBSD:~ # df -h
Filesystem                     Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/label/nomadroot           3,7G    3,7G   -288M   108%    /        
devfs                          1,0K    1,0K      0B   100%    /dev
tmpfs                          378M     84M    294M    22%    /tmp
tmpfs                          294M    200K    294M     0%    /var/log
procfs                         4,0K    4,0K      0B   100%    /proc
/dev/label/nomaddata           216G     64G    135G    32%    /data
/dev/md0.uzip                  6,5G    6,0G    446M    93%    /unionfs/usr/local
/dev/fuse                      223G     71G    135G    34%    /usr/local
/data/compat                   216G     64G    135G    32%    /compat
/data/var/tmp                  216G     64G    135G    32%    /var/tmp
/data/var/db/freebsd-update    216G     64G    135G    32%    /var/db/freebsd-update
/data/var/db/portsnap          216G     64G    135G    32%    /var/db/portsnap
/data/usr/ports                216G     64G    135G    32%    /usr/ports
linprocfs                      4,0K    4,0K      0B   100%    /compat/ubuntu/proc
linsysfs                       4,0K    4,0K      0B   100%    /compat/ubuntu/sys
devfs                          1,0K    1,0K      0B   100%    /compat/ubuntu/dev
fdescfs                        1,0K    1,0K      0B   100%    /compat/ubuntu/dev/fd
tmpfs                          294M    4,0K    294M     0%    /compat/ubuntu/dev/shm
/tmp                           378M     84M    294M    22%    /compat/ubuntu/tmp
fdescfs                        1,0K    1,0K      0B   100%    /dev/fd
root@NomadBSD:~ #
```
If any member of the group can guide me to solve this demand, I would be very grateful! 
Best wishes and thanks in advance! 
Marcelo


----------



## SirDice (Aug 20, 2021)

NomadBSD is a derivative.
GhostBSD, pfSense, TrueNAS, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives



marcdat said:


> I deleted the /tmp files but I stayed the same.


That won't do much as /tmp is a tmpfs(5) filesystem, in other words, it's not saved in the root filesystem, which is what's full right now:

```
/dev/label/nomadroot           3,7G    3,7G   -288M   108%    /
```


----------



## marcdat (Aug 20, 2021)

Thank you my friend! 
Do you have any step-by-step tips to help me? 
I am a Newbie!
Best regards,
Marcelo


----------



## marcdat (Aug 21, 2021)

I need to resize the / without losing data, I believe I will need to do this with a FreeBSD LIVE distro, but I'm concerned about the lack of experience with gpart.

Below is the disk partition table >

root@FreeBSD:~ # gpart show ada1
=>       63  468862065  ada1  MBR  (224G)
       63          1        - free -  (512B)
       64      81920     1  efi  (40M)
    81984    7956480     2  freebsd  [active]  (3.8G)       (I need to resize this partition to 20GB)
  8038464  460823662     3  freebsd  (220G)                (I have 160GB free on this partition)
468862126          2        - free -  (1.0K)

=>      0  7956480  ada1s2  BSD  (3.8G)
       0       16          - free -  (8.0K)
      16  7956464       1  freebsd-ufs  (3.8G)

=>        0  460823662  ada1s3  BSD  (220G)
         0         16          - free -  (8.0K)
        16  460823646       1  freebsd-ufs  (220G)


Thanks in advance,
Marcelo


----------



## George (Aug 21, 2021)

Increase the partition size, then increase the file system size.








						Chapter 19. Storage
					

This chapter covers the use of disks and storage media in FreeBSD. This includes SCSI and IDE disks, CD and DVD media, memory-backed disks, and USB storage devices.




					docs.freebsd.org


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Aug 22, 2021)

If you're not already there: 









						NomadBSD Forum
					

Your place to talk about NomadBSD




					forum.nomadbsd.org
				




(I'm a user of NomadBSD, but not often.)


----------



## T-Daemon (Aug 23, 2021)

marcdat said:


> I need to resize the / without losing data, I believe I will need to do this with a FreeBSD LIVE distro, but I'm concerned about the lack of experience with gpart.
> 
> Below is the disk partition table >
> 
> ...


You can't resize / (ada1s2 (3.8G)) on that disk. To resize it, the space after ada1s2 must be free, but it's occupied completely by slice ada1s3, (220G) of (224G):

You can't shrink and move ada1s3 to end of disk to make space for ada1s2 either without deleting ada1s3.

The easiest solution would be to determine first which directory(-ies) is/are taking all the space on / (slice ada2s2, partition ada2s2a, 3.8G):

`du -xh / | sort -h`

, then create on /data (partition ada1s3a (216G)) the directory (or directories) consuming all the space. Afterwards move original directory(-ies) to /data/*, and link them. For example, if /var/cache/pkg is consuming all the space on / (ada1s2a):

```
mkdir -p /data/var/cache/
mv /var/cache/pkg   /data/var/cache
ln -s /data/var/cache/pkg   /var/cache/
```

2nd option is to backup /data (ada2s3a), delete ada2s3, resize ada2s2 and ada2s2a, recreate slice and partition ada2s3 and ada2s3a, build new file system, copy data from backup to newly created partition.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 23, 2021)

I got that message once when I booted up one of my Thinkpad T61 running FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE.

I was lucky enough to have security/wipe already installed as one of my standard programs and able to delete a bunch of files that somehow went over the capacity for it to hold when downloading them from archive.org.  Multiple instances of www/youtube_dl running probably.

I knew what Directory they were in, the file extension and wiped them all with one command from the terminal.

I would see if there were distfiles in the /usr/ports/distfiles directory that could be deleted, or delete the Nvidia driver that got you in trouble from the terminal, move things around and reinstall it. You're just 288MB over.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Aug 23, 2021)

Trihexagonal said:


> security/wipe



Thanks, I wasn't aware of this one. (A few days ago I installed security/secure_delete for `srm`.)


```
% pkg info --list security/secure_delete | grep bin
        /usr/local/bin/sdel
        /usr/local/bin/sfill
        /usr/local/bin/smem
        /usr/local/bin/srm
        /usr/local/bin/sswap
        /usr/local/bin/the_cleaner.sh
%
```


----------

